# Stop my dog breaking into our room at night and jumping on the bed!



## sunflowerem (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
We have our dog about 18months (he is 3.5) now and he's very well behaved until recently. In his defense we did start to let him on the bed at weekends etc but now this has turned into every night. 
He will jump - open the door and jump on the bed. When we move him out and close the door he will just do this again. We have started putting things like laundry baskets etc in front of the door so he cant open it but then he whines outside the door... this is only a quite recent thing and i'm not sure if we are tackling it in the right way - any advice would be great - thanks a million.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Crate him at night.


----------



## sunflowerem (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, to be honest i'm not too sure about crating. 
I know we have tried to confine him before but he freaks out and this led to him actually injuring himself trying to get out of his run so i'm reluctant to do this again.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Instead of a crate, what about confining him to an X-pen or a smaller dog-proofed room at night?


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with the idea of confining him in an enclosed room, like the kitchen or the washer room or someplace like that.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Dogs don't know our days of the week. Letting him on the bed on the weekends then trying to keep him off the other days is WAY too confusing for a dog. You're changing the rules without telling him.

You can let him sleep with you but only after you've taught him a command to get off and stay off! Teach him to enjoy sleeping in his bed next to yours first, then you can teach him a command to get on the bed. However if you keep changing it up it will confuse him. 

He's not misbehaving, he thinks the rules allow him to get on the bed since for a while he was allowed, see?


----------



## WalkerDog (Jan 19, 2009)

Is he able to open the door when it's fully shut, or does it just not fully shut?

Crate training should be done slowly so the dog DOESN'T freak out. Don't just shove him in there and shut the door for the night. A large room might be better for confinement.

If he's able to open doorknobs, try those child-proof things you attach to the knobs so you have to squeeze them to open them. 

If the door is just loose enough to be shoved open, find a way to keep it shut!

And be consistent with what you allow! Unless you want to take the time teaching specific commands ("up" and "off"), don't ever allow your dog on your bed if you want this to stop.


----------



## sunflowerem (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the tips. I actually used the tinfoil trick I read on another post (I put tinfoil in front of the door and on the handle) and last night he never came near the door. Fingers crossed it keeps working

We have decided now that he is just not allowed into the bedroom at anytime as we were being unfair allowing him in sometimes and not others.


----------

